# Finland: annual Tour de Tampere group ride



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

XIV Tour de Tampere, Saturday 05 September 2009 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Biking Club "Kaupin Kanuunat", in Tampere Finland, is arranging the 14th annual Tour de Tampere mountain biking event. It is a ride, not a race.

--- there's no real mountains here, but the forest trails contain all sorts of smaller ups and downs, so things are not exactly flat either ---

Start and Finish will be at the Rauhaniemi bathing facilities.

10 Euro fee covers guiding, water supply, and some other support.

Participants will be divided into about a dozen different groups with different levels of distance, speed and difficulty. Start will be at 10:00 AM local time, for about 8 hours "full distance", or shorter 5 hour rides. It is possible to change to a different group during breaks.

The groups range from XC/endurance racers, trail - fast and technical, to pretty relaxed, and easy rides for newbies. One of the long rides is suitable for cyclocross bikes too.

Last year there were about 200 participants.

This year, I am not committed to organizing or even participating but I know some places that are included in the routes, and am confident that the rest is among the best that southern Finland has to offer too...

(pretty sure many groups will go this way: )


----------

